# plastic to copper connections?



## billwestrick (Mar 4, 2013)

tell me how you can connect CPVC to copper.

this is a hot water pipe.

any size. i just want to hear your successes or failures.

thank you
bw


----------



## dclarke (Dec 22, 2012)

I use shark bites....everyone else here hates them.


----------



## user2090 (Sep 26, 2009)

Most of the time I use transition unions. Buy most of them from my local Home Depot since none of my suppliers know what they are or how to get them. I try to carry a few options threaded, sweat, 3/4 and 1/2.


----------



## Relic (Sep 30, 2012)




----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

This is a small repair I did a few months ago. Just a plain old male adapter. 

In some areas a mechanical connection isn't permitted in the wall. For example, the waste and overflow on a bathtub can not be a slip-joint pvc connection. If the waste and overflow is plastic, it would have to be solvent welded.


----------



## damnplumber (Jan 22, 2012)

*what he said*



Relic said:


>


works for me


----------



## billwestrick (Mar 4, 2013)

Indie said:


> Most of the time I use transition unions. Buy most of them from my local Home Depot since none of my suppliers know what they are or how to get them. I try to carry a few options threaded, sweat, 3/4 and 1/2.


 these work great for small pipe. what about 2,3,4,6,8?
bw


----------



## Relic (Sep 30, 2012)

Anything past 2" gets a flanged connection.


----------



## billwestrick (Mar 4, 2013)

Relic said:


> Anything past 2" gets a flanged connection.


 i totally agree with this. a flange is the only way to go.

bw


----------



## GAN (Jul 10, 2012)

Souix Chief makes some real nice adapter for conversion. These are available in right angle and other configurations, http://www.siouxchief.com/Supply/Fitting-and-Valves/CPVC. For small pipe, and agree larger pipe flange it.


----------



## MDPlumber1977 (Mar 4, 2013)

Relic said:


>


LMAO:laughing:


----------



## MDPlumber1977 (Mar 4, 2013)

Under 2" gets the old standard mechanical joint if a unions not required. I prefer to use the brass adapters with CPVC inserts as opposed to the full cpvc adapter. Over 2" which also goes from CTS to IPS starting @ 2-1/2" gets a flange.


----------



## plumbing ninja (Jan 15, 2012)

These work as long as pipe diameter are very similar - Damn file faulty. Will resubmit shortly in pdf attachment. They are avail from 1 1/2" - 6ft or so. Cheaper than flanges when you hit 4" upwards if you allow for welding nut & bolts etc


----------



## Best Darn Sewer (Dec 23, 2012)

This is what I have found to happen to the transitional fittings after a few years. They leak at the seam between CPVC and copper and I have done many repairs on the fittings. My opinion is stay away from using CPVC in the first place. The stuff is garbage and cheap. Just my opinion, but a lot of new construction here in Houston use it instead of pex for some reason.


----------



## Best Darn Sewer (Dec 23, 2012)

dclarke said:


> I use shark bites....everyone else here hates them.


I don't hate them for transitional fittings. Personally, I think they are better than the brass or copper to CPVC transitional fittings. I have seen way more of those leak than a sharkbite. Also, you don't have to let the glue set up before you turn on the water. I rarely use sharkbites but in that case they are best, IMHO.


----------



## dclarke (Dec 22, 2012)

I am trying to use less shark bites. I can't see not using them at all as they are approved and sometimes the best option.


----------



## wyrickmech (Mar 16, 2013)

Transition union is the only fitting that takes care of the problem of leaking over time. The theory is that the two different products expand at different rates that's why most adapters fail in time. The union has a gasket that buffers the difference in the expansion and contraction rates . This is the only one that has this buffer. The shark bite has an o ring that gives it the same ability as long as the teeth don't wear into the pipe and eventually give way. That being said I see nothing wrong with using shark bites. The fittings have proven there selves to me. I have put 200 psi tests on med gas using shark bite caps very fast and never had a problem.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Friends don't let friends use CPVC...

Just Say No To CPVC....


----------



## dclarke (Dec 22, 2012)

Redwood said:


> Friends don't let friends use CPVC...
> 
> Just Say No To CPVC....


Its tough when there's CPVC everywhere around here.


----------



## Best Darn Sewer (Dec 23, 2012)

wyrickmech said:


> Transition union is the only fitting that takes care of the problem of leaking over time. The theory is that the two different products expand at different rates that's why most adapters fail in time. The union has a gasket that buffers the difference in the expansion and contraction rates . This is the only one that has this buffer. The shark bite has an o ring that gives it the same ability as long as the teeth don't wear into the pipe and eventually give way. That being said I see nothing wrong with using shark bites. The fittings have proven there selves to me. I have put 200 psi tests on med gas using shark bite caps very fast and never had a problem.


I did not think of the different expansion rates. That makes a lot of sense. You are a wise plumber, sir. As far as shark bites go, the cost of them and the fact that it doesn't look as professional are negatives for me. But, I have yet to have one fail. And in a pinch they can be a life saver.


----------



## Best Darn Sewer (Dec 23, 2012)

Redwood said:


> Friends don't let friends use CPVC...
> 
> Just Say No To CPVC....


Haha. Yup.


----------



## wyplumber (Feb 14, 2013)

Redwood said:


> Friends don't let friends use CPVC...
> 
> Just Say No To CPVC....


Hahaha


----------



## plumbing ninja (Jan 15, 2012)

Redwood said:


> Friends don't let friends use CPVC...
> 
> Just Say No To CPVC....


Only thing worse than a PVC user .....a PVC dealer ...got take back our neighbourhoods for our children's sake


----------

